# Gran Canaria - NIE number and other paperwork...



## j-leist (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello,

I have arrived in Gran Canaria the 2 days ago. 

I have been asking around and looking online but keep getting conflicting information as to what I need to do in terms of paperwork etc. 

I managed to get a rental contract with just my passport but I believe for a bank or phone contract etc. I need more. 

I am employed with a UK company working from home in Gran Canaria. 

I have been told that I need to get NIE number, I believe this can be obtained from the police station in San Fernando, some sources say to queue up early morning and others say to go in at any time to apply and it takes several days to process, some even say that I do not need NIE at all, I am very confused as to what I need to do, can someone shed some light onto this please?

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

j-leist said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have arrived in Gran Canaria the 2 days ago.
> 
> ...


because you're living & working in Spain you're actually required to register as resident

for that you'll have to prove income/sufficient finds in a Spanish bank account & also that you have healthcare provision

when you register you'll be issued a NIE number

since you're living & working here for a UK company I'd check out your tax situation very carefully


----------



## j-leist (Jul 1, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> because you're living & working in Spain you're actually required to register as resident
> 
> for that you'll have to prove income/sufficient finds in a Spanish bank account & also that you have healthcare provision
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your response, how do I go about doing this? I can't get a spanish bank account without registering and I can't register without showing income in a spanish bank account, it's all very confusing


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

j-leist said:


> Many thanks for your response, how do I go about doing this? I can't get a spanish bank account without registering and I can't register without showing income in a spanish bank account, it's all very confusing



you should be able to open a non-resident account with your passport - have money paid into that 

you have 90 days to register - well, 88 more 

if you can't find a bank which won't let you without a NIE, then you'll just have to get a NIE first & open an account & then register as resident afterwards

take a look in our _*FAQs & useful info *_thread for more info


also bear in mind that 181 days from now you'll officially be tax resident


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

N.I.E. varies from area to area, however I found this guide on the internet for Gran Canaria which may be of help.

http://http://www.policia.es/documentacion/oficinas/canarias.html


----------

